# No messages visible when logged in



## wmcbrine

When I came to the front page today, I saw no forums listed -- with the box at the top that normally shows the location, with links, showing just an unlinked "Tivo Community". If I log out, all the forums appear. Log back in, nothing. So I logged out, came here, hit "New Thread" and got a login prompt. Let's see if this appears...

Edit: ...yes, I can see this message, but get nowhere if I try to follow the links above. I can do a "Find More Posts" off my own name and read the threads linked in the results, and of course I can read my private messages. But that seems to be all.


----------



## M82A1A

I have a bookmark that links directly to the forums and by-passes the main page. All of a sudden, when I click on it, I am taking to where the list of forums previously was, but none of the actual forums appear.  

I managed to go to the main page and click on one of the posts linked to there. That allowed me to get here. I wonder what is going on . . .


----------



## rhuntington3

Yeah, I've noticed that as well. The forum jump menu is missing from the top of each fourm, apparently replaced but a list of page numbers.


----------



## Gregor

Yep, saw that too.


----------



## rhuntington3

The "jump menu" is missing from the top of each page (its still there on the bottom). The top instance has been replaced by a list of page numbers...



> -->Page 1 of 11 1 2 3 4 5 > Last »


Its almost like I'm in the "mobile" skin but I'm not.


----------



## M82A1A

rhuntington3 said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that as well. The forum jump menu is missing from the top of each fourm, apparently replaced but a list of page numbers.


 I'm getting this menu. That menu is providing the only way to get on here right now. . .


----------



## knownzero

Working same as always for me.


----------



## M82A1A

Here's a screen shot of what I see when I try to access the forums. This happens if I use my bookmark and if I go to www.tivocommunity.com and access from there.


----------



## LoadStar

I'm seeing the " --> Page 1 of 6 1 2 3 ..." instead of the forum jump menu at the top of the forum as well. There's definitely something odd going on.


----------



## jsmeeker

everything looks OK to me...


----------



## Gai-jin

I'm having the same problem displayed in the image above, but only from Firefox. It's working fine in IE>


----------



## LoadStar

Yup, just checked, IE looks and works fine, Firefox is displaying it goofed up.


----------



## newsposter

whew, add me to the list. glad for once it's not my computer as my screen looks like post 6 too


----------



## jsmeeker

ok. lemme try Firefox

Edit: Opera first... It's OK here.. Off to my iBook where I have Firefox...


Edit 2: Yup. jacked on Firefox... Can't even get any place with Firefox, so I am back posting via Opera for this second edit.


----------



## rhuntington3

I've cleared my cache and browser history and restarted Firefox and its the same thing. Odd. It was working fine this morning and early afternoon.


----------



## Turtleboy

Something is screwy.


----------



## Gregor

Weird here too. Works in IE, doesn't work in Firefox.


----------



## M82A1A

Well, IE is working. 

I have been online all day and have accessed the site from Firefox with no problems repeatidly. Why would FF start having trouble? I wonder what changed . . .


----------



## Turtleboy

Something is effed up.


----------



## MickeS

Yup, doesn't work in FF.


----------



## rhuntington3

Same here, working fine with IE 7; still broke in Firefox. Other sites are working jsut fine in Firefox so I know its not my Firefox or is cache.


----------



## AJRitz

Currently having the same issue accessing via Firefox from my MacBook here as well.


----------



## M82A1A

I cleared my cookies in FF and then accessed the site. Prior to my log in, the list of forums appeared correctly. Once I logged in, they all disappeared.


----------



## cwerdna

I'm having the same problem as the OP on my PC when visiting the site using Firefox 2.0.0.3. IE6 has no problem there. 

It seems like the problem started today.


----------



## heySkippy

Working fine for me.


----------



## Gunnyman

M82A1A said:


> Here's a screen shot of what I see when I try to access the forums. This happens if I use my bookmark and if I go to www.tivocommunity.com and access from there.


I'm seeing this as well using Camino on OS X


----------



## Polcamilla

No issues in Safari.


----------



## Gunnyman

me neither. weird.


----------



## Zevida

I'm having the exact same problem. I'm using Firefox 1.5. I agree that it seems as though I'm in some sort of version for Mobile devices:

"-- Mobile TC"


----------



## Gunnyman

Flock, no worky.


----------



## Turtleboy

For all you peeps who keep saying, "Works for me," are you using Firefox? i think it's pretty clear that this is a Firefox (or Firefox based program) problem only.


----------



## justapixel

Hmmmm...just tested it and it's not working for me either, using Firefox 2.0

Just on the main page though.


----------



## Gunnyman

Opera seems to be fine.
Weird


----------



## cditty

It was working fine for me with FF 2.0, but then I came back to post something and now I don't see anything at all. I tried logging out and back in with no change.


----------



## justapixel

I think David may be out of town.  I hope not, this needs to be fixed.


----------



## JimSpence

It is all messed up when using FF 2.0. However, when I switch rendering engine (IE Tab extension), it's okay. Somebody made a partial update. 



justapixel said:


> I think David may be out of town.  I hope not, this needs to be fixed.


Any way you can find out who made the mistake and have them fix it? You are an all powerful moderator.


----------



## Mike2001

OK, I having the same trouble. I thought it was only me. I'm using FF 2.0. You can't start new threads because that button is not there.


----------



## Inundated

Same problem here with the forums missing on the front screen, and the messed up "jump" page links.

Firefox 2.0.0.whatever on Windows XP.


----------



## Ereth

Firefox on both Mac and Windows does it, but I wasn't having this problem earlier today.

Safari works, though.


----------



## Krosis

Firefox 2.0.0.3 in Linux is showing the same behavior now. It was working fine earlier today though.


----------



## timckelley

JimSpence said:


> Any way you can find out who made the mistake and have them fix it? You are an all powerful moderator.


Yes, if David is out of town (and presumably not logged into this site, it makes me wonder how it got goofed up. I would think he who goofed it could fix it.


----------



## JimSpence

Yeah, someone is going to get a few demerits when David finds out. 

BTW, I'm using FF 2.0.0.3 with IE Tabs extension.


----------



## Marc

The problem appears to be in the "AdColumns" module.

In the generated code, one sees:


Code:


<!-- BEGIN AdColumns -->
	

<!--
        


<!-- END AdColumns -->

The question is whether a browser would treat an extraneous "" would terminate the entire comment, but Firefox comments out a whole region until there happens to be a second "-->" later on.


----------



## JYoung

Same problem with Mozilla 1.7.2 for the default skin.
Switching to the mobile skin does allow me to navigate.


----------



## Fofer

Marc said:


> The question is whether a browser would treat an extraneous "" would terminate the entire comment, but Firefox comments out a whole region until there happens to be a second "-->" later on.


Not sure if this is related, but I've seen this errant code for weeks now:










...and actually thought to report it via a thread in this forum for a bit... but then got distracted by something shiny.


----------



## kdelande

Reporting in, seeing the display problem in Firefox 2.0.0.3, no problem in IE7.

KD


----------



## newsposter

so netscape 7.2 is the same as firefox i guess? (must be since i'm having the same problems lol)


----------



## JimSpence

There seems to be another "AdColumns" further down with an opening that I could see.



Code:


<!-- BEGIN AdColumns -->
  
  


<!-- END AdColumns -->

<!--
<br />

<!-- Begin: AdBrite -->


----------



## choccy

Firefix 2.0.0.3, Windows XP SP 2 - everything is fine here.

EDIT: Since this is an AdBright issue, I'm probably missing it because I'm blocking ads.


----------



## ellinj

I am seeing the same thing with firefox. I am using the firefox extension for direct access to the forums, but they still are displaying weird depending on what ad is being displayed. Definitly looks like the ads are causing the problem. But it could be the fault of badly placed html code on the forum that is only now becoming apparent due to a change in the ads.


----------



## choccy

Actually, I just noticed the plain text *-->*, same as Fofer.


----------



## Sapphire

Weird... It works for me on our work VPN (we use a web filter and sanitizer) but off the home network connection it's messed up.


----------



## mick66

IE7 works just fine
FireFox is a no go. In fact, I have to choose show posts for last 75 (or last 100) days in order to even see anything here in the operations forum.


----------



## murgatroyd

My bookmark takes me to the same display as M82A1A posted, with the yellow box saying "your ad here" etc.

I see the navigation words in black at the top of the page and can do "View New Posts", which is how I normally read the forum.

I see a Forum Jump box on this page right above the quick reply box but it might be missing from other pages, not sure.

As others have said, there's a plain text



> -->Page 1 of 2 1 2 >


 at the top of a forum page and no "Post New Thread" button.

Firefox 1.5.0.11 here.

Jan


----------



## cwerdna

Using Firefox 2.0.0.3 on WinXP, I'm seeeing exactly what M82A1A captured.


----------



## Inundated

BTW, I am using this menu for TCF on Firefox to bounce around:

http://www.blackdot.org/tivo/

It hasn't been updated in a few months or so, but it still works for me on FF 2.0.0.3 on Win XP. It's missing areas that were added since October 2006.


----------



## murgatroyd

Here's an interesting thing. 

See the box with the title of this thread in it? 

It has the path at the top.

TiVo Community> Forum Extras > Forum Operations Center

If I click on TiVo Community -- nothing doing from there
If I click on Forum Extras -- again, nothing doing
If I click on Forum Operations Center -- I see all the theads, just like always.

So even without a Forum Jump Box, it is possible to get around, sort of. If one clicks "New Posts" one can then get to individual forums by choosing the link belonging to that forum that is next to one of the thread titles.

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd

murgatroyd's brute force list of links:
------------------
*Main TiVo Forums*: 
TiVo Coffee House - TiVo Discussion 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=3
TiVo Help Center
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=4
TiVo Series3 HDTV DVRs
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=51
DIRECTV Receiver with TiVo 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=7
DirecTV HDTV TiVo Powered PVRs 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=36
DVD TiVo Units 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=41
TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=35
TiVo Suggestion Avenue 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=6
TiVo UK
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=14
---------------
*TiVo TV Talk*:
Now Playing - TV Show Talk 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=31
Season Pass Alerts 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10
-----------------
*Underground Playground*:
HME Developers Corner 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=42
TiVo Upgrade Center 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=25
TiVo Underground
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=8
---------------
*Forum Extras*:
Forum Operations Center 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=20
Current TC Store Promotions & Coupons 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=49
Post Testing Area 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=23
TiVo Community Archive 1 
http://archive.tivocommunity.com/
TiVo Community Archive 2 
http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/

Not a TC Club member so those of you who are members will have to find your own way back. 

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd

P.S. to above: 

The list above was made by using IE (while I was not logged in) to see all the TiVo-related forums on the usual front page so I could put them in the same order they appear on that page. I left off all the non-topic areas because I could not see them there while not logged in. 

So after posting the above, while back in Firefox, I looked at the Forum Jump Box to see if I could use it to get around.

Curiouser and curiouser. Some stuff works, fine, some doesn't, some sorta works, but the display is all wonky.

For instance, when I use the Forum Jump box to go to the UK Chit-chat forum, no threads are visible there. 

Jan


----------



## CrispyCritter

Firefox, not working for me either (getting same things as reported above). If I go through www.tivocommunity.com, the only way I've found to get to any forum is to click on a "recent post" and then can use forum jump.


----------



## Chris Blount

I took a look at the code and it looks to be an issue with opening and closing tags. We will need to wait for David on this since I'm not sure what he was trying to do when he made the changes. 

I'm using IE on Vista and everything appears fine. I tried the latest version of the FireFox portable application and that also appears fine.


----------



## maharg18

Same problem here in Firefox, I had to use the Mobile TC setting to be able to get in.


----------



## Inundated

murgatroyd said:


> Curiouser and curiouser. Some stuff works, fine, some doesn't, some sorta works, but the display is all wonky.
> 
> For instance, when I use the Forum Jump box to go to the UK Chit-chat forum, no threads are visible there.


Same here, even when using the above-linked TCF menu for Firefox!



Thankfully, I never go there, and the forums I do visit are OK.


----------



## Gunnyman

seems to be fixed 
:up: :up:


----------



## David Bott

Hi All..

I was trying to make it so the ad column on the right would show up as we added a link to the AVS Contest currently running and I wanted you all to see it. When I got done just REMming out some code using the <!-- method, something went weird. But I did not know this for I tried it in both IE and FireFox and did not see any issue after I made the change. I am using 2.0.0.3 of FireFox for what it matters.

Link to the AVS Contest is http://www.avscontest.com But it ends today. (New one starting on the 20th)

Sorry!!!!!!!


----------



## Greeby

Gunnyman said:


> seems to be fixed
> :up: :up:


confirmed on FF 2.0.0.3


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Thanks for fixing it! It was a little awkward getting around the forum last night.


----------



## dswallow

> Win a Orb Audio Home Theater System and a 42" HD Plasma TV!


Hmm... shouldn't that be "Win *an* Orb Audio Home Theater System and a 42" HD Plasma TV!"?


----------



## newsposter

netscape 7.2 fixed ty


----------



## Fofer

The mobile skin appears screwy. I am logged into it now via my Treo... and can only see the first post of each thread. This is a new problem.


----------



## CatBurger00

No problems with the mobile skin on my sidekick.


----------



## Bierboy

I'm using FF 1.5 on a Mac with OS 10.4.9 and I have the jump at the top.


----------



## Inundated

Fixed here as well, FF 2.0.0.3 on WinXP.


----------



## David Bott

No changes were made to the mobile skin at all.


----------



## Fofer

I guess it was just a strange coincidence then. Cleared my mobile browser's cookies and cache and appear to be in business again.


----------

